# Standard Horizon Depth Sounder replacement



## Mytilene (Jun 22, 2005)

11 years ago, I installed a Standard Horizon DS41 Depth Sounder and transducer on my old wooden boat. It's a through the hull transducer and a small 2.5" gauge in the cockpit. Since we're a simple boat, built in 1936, we don't want a lot of fancy electronics, and this did just fine for about 9 years. Then it started having trouble reading depth. Now it doesn't work at all. I'd like to replace it with the same thing but the model DS41 has been discontinued. I hope the problem is not with the transducer as it's a through hull mount and would be a royal pain to replace.

For now, I'll like to try a new gauge and see if it the transducer works. My questions is - can I use the same transducer with other brands of gauges? I see Uniden has a gauge that looks very much the same as the old Horizon, and says it uses a 200 MHZ transducer. Anyone know if it will work, or any better solution?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would call Standard Horizon and see if you can find out what the specifications of your old unit was. They also may have a new head unit that is compatible with it. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

*speed transducer check*

Mytilene,

Use a voltmeter (digital or analog) to read the voltage output from the transducer while under sail, or power (paddle-wheel spinning). If you see readings that vary within the range of ~1V to ~6V, the transducer is probably operating. The problem will then be in either the wire connecting the transducer to the display unit, or the the display unit itself.

Wayne


----------



## Mytilene (Jun 22, 2005)

*Standard Horizon was not helpful*

Yes, I called them. But they don't make any gauges anymore so they just said I could use the any gauge that was 200 Htz. Anyone know of some other guage that will work?

Thanks for the info on how to test the transducer, I will do that.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

*my error - sorry*

Mytilene,

My earlier response was in error - sorry. You said depth - I somehow got speed in my head and responded with voltage reading for that type of transducer.

I have a friend that is a marine electronics installer. I'll ask him if the Raymarine ST60+ series might interface to the SH transducer and post his response when he gets back to me.

In the meantime, do a continuity check on the wires. That is simple and free and may result in a happily inexpensive fix. The data wires are very small gauge - easily broken, or subject to corrosion over time and so much resistance that it can become virtually the same as a break.

Wayne


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

200 MHz is a very common depth transducer frequency, so you're probably in luck.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

*Raymarine ST60 or 60+ will work*

Mytilene,

My installer friend was unsure about the electrical interface so I went to Raymarine and asked. Their reply follows...

The ST60 does have a 200KHZ output, in theory if you have a depth transducer that rings at 200KHZ it will work.

You may be able to borrow an ST60 to test prior to purchase. If looking to save some money I would try to get an ST60 on E-Bay. The new ST60+ are virtually the same electronics - updated case.

Good luck with the project.

Wayne


----------

